# 10 cent coin size target sideways and distance 21m



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Not posted anything for a while, so here is one video


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Awesome! I still enjoy seeing how happy you get after hitting it, after all these years.

Nice to see it done with a modest frame too.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Made my day. Awesome shootn brother!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Amazing accuracy and as always a fun video


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

You still got it brother K, and no gremlins!
Fine shooting.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Hey Kalevala,


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Nice shooting man 👍😎


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Brought a big ole smile to my face too. Great shooting man! Thanks for posting here. I haven’t been on YouTube much lately.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

As always, WOW! Nice to be back and see some of your amazing shooting!


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Wonderful shooting!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

SWEET


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

Great shot mate👍🏼🎯. I will try to do the same, its a good challenge and I have same 10 cent coins since I am also from Europe.

And I also shoot 7mm lately. It seemed too small ammunition but now every day I like it more for targeting, good flat flying. When I hunt little vermin I prefer 8mm to cleaner kill.

Cheers😎


----------



## robertappleyard66 (12 mo ago)

as the saying goes, his on the money. for real


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

Nice Shot.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

brucered said:


> Awesome! I still enjoy seeing how happy you get after hitting it, after all these years.
> 
> Nice to see it done with a modest frame too.


Thanks brucered 🙏
New target is always fun 👍


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Made my day. Awesome shootn brother!


Thanks Ibojoe 👍
Too many shots before hit...


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Amazing accuracy and as always a fun video


Thank You very much Tag 🙏👍😊


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Hulla Baloo said:


> You still got it brother K, and no gremlins!
> Fine shooting.


😂
Thanks Hulla Baoo 👊😎


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Whytey said:


> Hey Kalevala,


Howdy mate 👋😎


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Slingshot28 said:


> Nice shooting man 👍😎


Thank You very much Slingshot28 🙏👍😎


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Sandstorm said:


> Brought a big ole smile to my face too. Great shooting man! Thanks for posting here. I haven’t been on YouTube much lately.


Thanks Sandstorm 👍😎
Always welcome to my channel 


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHjQOP5lZs7Y6GqCZ9sIDZg


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

High Desert Flipper said:


> As always, WOW! Nice to be back and see some of your amazing shooting!


Thanks HDF 👍😎
More videos here


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHjQOP5lZs7Y6GqCZ9sIDZg


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Valery said:


> Wonderful shooting!


Thanks Valery 🙏👍😎


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

hoggy said:


> SWEET


Thanks hoggy 🤘😎


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Rb1984 said:


> Great shot mate👍🏼🎯. I will try to do the same, its a good challenge and I have same 10 cent coins since I am also from Europe.
> 
> And I also shoot 7mm lately. It seemed too small ammunition but now every day I like it more for targeting, good flat flying. When I hunt little vermin I prefer 8mm to cleaner kill.
> 
> Cheers😎


Thanks Rb1984 👍😎
I have been shooting 6 & 7mm steel last three months.
Nice inexpensive ammunition and light bands are sooo comfortable.
One problemm is, this week I started to shoot with 10mm steel. Couldn't hit anything and those bands felt so heavy.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

robertappleyard66 said:


> as the saying goes, his on the money. for real


Thanks robertappleyard66 🙏👍😊


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

David D said:


> Nice Shot.


Thank You very much DAvid D 🙏👍😊


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Nice one bro 👍🏻


----------



## Rb1984 (Sep 25, 2020)

Kalevala said:


> Thanks Rb1984 👍😎
> I have been shooting 6 & 7mm steel last three months.
> Nice inexpensive ammunition and light bands are sooo comfortable.
> One problemm is, this week I started to shoot with 10mm steel. Couldn't hit anything and those bands felt so heavy.


The first ammunition I shot with a slingshot was 10mm and then 3/8, similar.

Now I'm used to shooting 7 and 8mm and honestly I don't think I'll ever shoot larger ammo again unless I need it for hunting and to ensure a more forceful hit or for days when I like to shoot objects and destroy them.

I like more the speed and the trajectory as flat as possible. And I think I enjoy more the thinner latex.

Regards mate✌🏼


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Portboy said:


> Nice one bro 👍🏻


Thanks mate 👍😊


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Rb1984 said:


> The first ammunition I shot with a slingshot was 10mm and then 3/8, similar.
> 
> Now I'm used to shooting 7 and 8mm and honestly I don't think I'll ever shoot larger ammo again unless I need it for hunting and to ensure a more forceful hit or for days when I like to shoot objects and destroy them.
> 
> ...


I think without longrange card cuts I would have no need to use bigger than 7mm ammo🤔


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice shooting.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Nice shooting.


Thanks S.S. sLinGeR 👍😎


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Kalevala said:


> Thanks S.S. sLinGeR 👍😎


Sure thing. Keep shooting!


----------

